# Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, Yesterday I did an oil change, engine air filter change, and a tire rotation. I've rotated tires in the past and did the release the air method to re-learn the tire position, which works well, but I like tools, so I purchased an inexpensive Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool from SPX where dealerships buy their tools. It cost $62.33 usd. It works like a charm, less than a minute and your done. Here's the link if anyone is interested:

https://gmspecialservicetools.spx.com/ToolDetails.aspx?id=5677


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool; releasing air and reinflating isn't the funnest thing, especially in cold blustery weather. So I could see a $62 investment being worth it.


----------

